# Removable DisK format



## yoX

Hi...I have a mp3 player and I can`t format it.Please Help


----------



## chibicitiberiu

It should appear in My Computer. Right click and choose format. 
*Caution*: Use the file system that is wrote in the manual, else you risk the MP3 player not to see the memory.

Else you could type this at the command line (start - run - 'cmd'):
format [drive letter] /FS:[file system (FAT, FAT32 or NTFS)]


----------



## yoX

Is not Working with simple format...I tryed to format with the windows cd, but its not working...


----------



## cohen

Does it appear under disk management??

If you don't know how to get into it, this is how

Right-click on my computer > Manage > Disk management


----------



## yoX

Yes it appears but not always...and when appears and when I try to format is blocking...


----------



## cohen

yoX said:


> Yes it appears but not always...and when appears and when I try to format is blocking...



have you tried different USB ports?? and a different computer??

Also make sure it is plugged in directly to your motherboard.


----------



## yoX

Yes I tryed other computers and USB ports...


----------

